# Flooding, Long Valley to Schooley's Mountain



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Very, very bad situation in Long Valley; attached photo looking up the road to Schooley's Mountain. Califon and High Bridge, along the river, are also very, very bad. 

Last photo looking westward on Rt 513, CycleCraft looks flooded.


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow. thanks for posting pictures. I ride thru that area all the time.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I have co-workers/friends that live up top Schooley's Mountain... Rte 57 (by all the food joints) is all flooded also....

Lake Shawnee dam broke.

rumor of Lake Hopatcong dam broke...


----------

